# Think this will pass ROFR?



## Brain26 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just won a 7k points parc Soleil on eBay for 520.00.

Let's see if HGVC will use ROFR.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 22, 2016)

Brain26 said:


> Just won a 7k points parc Soleil on eBay for 520.00.
> 
> Let's see if HGVC will use ROFR.



Hi

Sorry to say but I don't think it will pass. But since you have nothing to loose,go for it. 

Regards.


----------



## Helios (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree with post above, nothing to loose.  Try again if it does not pass.


----------



## leedaorg (Jun 24, 2016)

Lagoon tower 2bd gold 5000 points package got rofr'd at 910. I didn't expect to pass, but no harm trying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConejoRed (Jun 25, 2016)

Just won a Las Vegas on the Strip annual 5,000 point 2 Bed/bath at $510 and it sounds like it may not pass either based on the comments here. As has been said here...does not hurt to try though


----------



## RX8 (Jun 26, 2016)

If these were eBay listings I suspect that not only do you lose out but also that the property listing will magically reappear on eBay.


----------



## Brain26 (Jul 20, 2016)

It passed ROFR!

Wow,

Time to sell my 5800 pt package so I will now have 7k points


----------



## ConejoRed (Jul 20, 2016)

Great news and gives me hope mine will also pass.  The seller did not think there would be any problem and said they had not had something ROFR'd in quite a while, but it would take 30 days to find out.  Have about another week to go to find out, but this is a good sign as well.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 20, 2016)

Brain26 said:


> It passed ROFR!
> 
> Wow,
> 
> Time to sell my 5800 pt package so I will now have 7k points



Wow, that was a great purchase!


----------



## Seagila (Aug 9, 2016)

Brain26 said:


> Just won a 7k points parc Soleil on eBay for 520.00.
> 
> Let's see if HGVC will use ROFR.





Brain26 said:


> It passed ROFR!
> 
> Wow,
> 
> Time to sell my 5800 pt package so I will now have 7k points





RX8 said:


> If these were eBay listings I suspect that not only do you lose out but also that the property listing will magically reappear on eBay.



Brain26, I was watching the auction you won not to bid on it, but to see how much it would go for.  Then today I got an email that "an item I was watching has been relisted."

I think this is the auction that you won. 

This is the relisted item. 

Curious to know whether your deal with the seller went south or if the seller legitimately has more than one of these deeds for sale.  I hope RX8's comment is untrue in your case.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 9, 2016)

If it's the same you need to be very careful, Brian. The seller may be trying to use one good listing to suck people in and then actually convey to you something that's just a little different. For example, you think you bought a gold week. They slip "silver" into the contract or something. Or you think you got a 2BR and suddenly the paperwork says 1BR. 

Just be careful. Make sure you read everything carefully. And use a credit card so if they steal your money you at least have a shot at getting it back through a dispute.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 9, 2016)

In both EBay ads the title says "Parc Solei" but then further down it says "Sea World" is the home resort. Not that owning at Sea World would be that different - points are points - but right off the bat it makes me suspicious.


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 9, 2016)

Brian26, who told you that it passed ROFR?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2016)

Brain26 said:


> It passed ROFR!



Do you have a copy of the official "Waiver of ROFR?"
It's a notarized, recordable document, signed by a HGVC officer.
A verbal report don't cut it.
.


----------



## joeyb1180 (Aug 15, 2016)

JSparling said:


> In both EBay ads the title says "Parc Solei" but then further down it says "Sea World" is the home resort. Not that owning at Sea World would be that different - points are points - but right off the bat it makes me suspicious.





Careful on this seller everybody. Payment is only check, wire, or money order. Absolutely no protection from you credit card, eBay or Paypal on this. Plus the inconsistency in the listing where it does state Parc and Seaworld.  I've had my fair share of the old BCS rental posts so I'm always looking at the eBay postings for the ones that don't seem kosher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Did you get the official approval of Hilton? I am in the same boat for another unit and paid $395... just looking to see if it will pass


----------

